# Dikhololo e-mail for ownership transfer



## KarenP (Mar 22, 2010)

I am going to be transferring my ownership in Dikhololo, and can't seem to find the right e-mail to request the transfer information.  Can anybody out there help?

Thank you very much!


----------



## janej (Mar 22, 2010)

I worked with Madeleine Schoeman at madelein@dikhololo.co.za back in 2005.


----------

